# "The Big Trees" - Logging and Train Movie



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished watching "The Big Trees" recorded earlier on Encore Westerns Channel. It's a 1952 Kirk Douglas movie where he plays a con man out to make a killing logging California redwoods in 1900. A group of Quakers has made their place of worship among the redwood groves and are trying to save them.

All in all, it's a somewhat sappy and predictable movie where the bad guy (Douglas) is converted and reformed by the good little Quaker girl - reminiscent of "Angel and the Badman" with John Wayne and Gail Russell. Still, if you like the genre, it's a good film. I bring it up because it has some good scenes of 1900's logging - ax men falling big trees, operating donkeys skidding logs, etc. It also has a good scene of a log train wreck and a good quick shot of an articulated steam locomotive - could be a Sumpter Valley (ex. Uintah) loco.

Anyway, it will be shown again towards the end of the month if anyone with The Westerns Channel wants to catch it.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is the link. Looks like it might be interesting. Also stars Uncle Joe from Petticoat Junction, Another show with a train
Steve.

http://www.starz.com/titles/TheBigTrees


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually saw this one in a movie theatre in 1952, with my parents, when I was nine years old! I'll always remember that train wreck!


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Check the $1 movie bins at Wal-Mart. I picked up a copy a few years ago. Well worth a buck. Also Kansas Pacific is often available in the same place.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Aslo check out amazon.com and E bay also Movies Unlimited. I have found old westerns there. If you watch TCM with Robert Osborn There is a Catalog that TCM offers. It is Movies Unlimited's catalog with TCM cover on it. I have been buying Moved from Movies Unlimited for over 12 years. 
You can do a Title search and a Actor Search.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Or, check your local library - mine has it on both VHS and DVD! They seem to have a lot more of the oldies than of the newer films. 

Thanks, Dwight - I've added it to my list for future checkout. I can tolerate another sappy '50s movie as long as it has those other redeeming values you mentioned.


----------

